

Windows 10 – They've Finally Added Workspaces / Desktops - giancarlostoro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84NI5fjTfpQ

======
giancarlostoro
One thing I always felt like Windows lacked, that even Apple has on their OS,
is basic "Workspaces" (as Gnome calls them) or "Desktops (as other DE's call
it). When I would use Windows 8 it almost felt like it was there, but nothing
beats being able to shove all the things you're working on into virtual
desktops.

